# March Isb Meet



## mikem108 (11/2/10)

Would like to invite the ISB crew to my place for the usual food and beer event preferably a saturday in late March 20th or 27th, and starting about 2pm
Expressions of interest invited also a theme or just the usual, bring ye beer and share it!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/2/10)

mikem108 said:


> Would like to invite the ISB crew to my place for the usual food and beer event preferably a saturday in late March 20th or 27th, and starting about 2pm
> Expressions of interest invited also a theme or just the usual, bring ye beer and share it!




1. Fatgodzilla 
2. Grantw
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam - American IPA
6. Gulpa - American IPA - 6.7% - Wy1272
7. Monkeybusiness
8. Gruntus
9. Cortez The Killer - Hop Rod Rye Clone - Rye IPA - 7%ish - 
10. Josh - Imperial IPA
11. Bizier
12. floppinab 
13. nifty
14. Muggus - 


Mike, the above blokes are gathering for the Special Case Swap - some are regular ISBers. We have picked 20 March as the date (not all can attend). Combine the swap with your regular ISB session? Or something else?


----------



## floppinab (11/2/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Mike, the above blokes are gathering for the Special Case Swap - some are regular ISBers. We have picked 20 March as the date (not all can attend). Combine the swap with your regular ISB session? Or something else?



And I'm still looking at doing this at my joint.................. still awaiting SWMBO's approval <_< shouldn't be long now........


----------



## barls (11/2/10)

20th is good 4 me as the 27th will get me killed


----------



## syd_03 (11/2/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> 1. Fatgodzilla
> 2. Grantw
> 3. DiscoStu
> 4. Stuster
> ...



There are also a few of us down in the stouts category too. 20th is good as far as I know


----------



## redbeard (11/2/10)

Nothing planned for the 20th


----------



## mikem108 (12/2/10)

Folks as anyone who has prevously attended my place is a bit small to host any more than about ten people, a case swap would be a big challenge, if not impossible


----------



## floppinab (18/2/10)

Have locked in the Mar. 20th at my joint lads. Watch the thread in the special case swap for details.


----------



## syd_03 (18/2/10)

floppinab said:


> Have locked in the Mar. 20th at my joint lads. Watch the thread in the special case swap for details.


Perfect.

BBQ at my place the saturday before for the worlds greatest shave, all welcome.
Sponser me here if you wish [topic="42219"]Link[/topic]

Cheers


----------



## barls (25/2/10)

looking forward to this.
ill bring a bottle of the dark braggot that i made.


----------



## syd_03 (9/3/10)

syd_03 said:


> Perfect.
> 
> BBQ at my place the saturday before for the worlds greatest shave, all welcome.
> Sponser me here if you wish [topic="42219"]Link[/topic]
> ...



Only a few days to go now, BBQ at my house this Saturday, let me know if you are attending.

Thanks to those who have sponsored so far, if you haven't please just give $5 to the great cause.

Cheers
Jason


----------

